# McLaren Venge frameset weighs in....



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Kinda hard to read but 1180g for the frame set as shown


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Droooooool. Is that a custom Shiv?


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

yes sir Lots of pics that a fellow member just posted my gallery in the Venge photo thread...


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Where is it made?


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

aclinjury said:


> Where is it made?


Specialized is made in China.


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

PaxRomana said:


> Specialized is made in China.


Is made in Taiwan....McLaren looks like it is with bearings....1180 Gramm is a lot. My Venge WC 46 in size 52 has 1052 Gramm wit liners, seatclamp


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Robitaille20 said:


> Is made in Taiwan....McLaren looks like it is with bearings....1180 Gramm is a lot. My Venge WC 46 in size 52 has 1052 Gramm wit liners, seatclamp


Yah, my 54cm s-works is 1060gms with liners and clamp


----------



## b_new_b (Aug 26, 2010)

My S-Works Project Black 52 = to 1000 grams.
No seatpost clamp, bearings or headset


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

My pro 52 was 1090 w/ liners clamp and hanger


----------

